# Leopard Gecko vivarium



## EchoOfTheGecko (Sep 18, 2011)

I am asking a pretty good question (In my opinion)
I want to know if its safe to put my leopard gecko next to my computer AND my tv [one either side]
with only a few inches/centimetres away from the tv and computer...
let me know 
and thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Sam M (Sep 17, 2011)

I would say no due to the sound, it may startle it to have loud noises coming at it from either side, and to begin with it may not enjoy having you loom over it all the time.


----------



## EchoOfTheGecko (Sep 18, 2011)

Sam M said:


> I would say no due to the sound, it may startle it to have loud noises coming at it from either side, and to begin with it may not enjoy having you loom over it all the time.


Well I wouldnt be looming, its a pretty big desk... and i dont have my tv loud.. I neveer really use it ... and my pc is ... well its a pc I only use it for here youtube and fb... I might post up a picture and show the space


----------



## xgemmax (Jul 12, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't Enya doesn't like loud noises so she is on a shelf in our bed room. Although our beardie has the tv on top of his viv but its much bigger and he isnt as sensitive to sounds.


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

My gecko isn't next to any equipment but she is in the living room where people are constantly walking past and tv/music are always blaring out... she doesn't care at all! 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## tom12349333 (Sep 30, 2009)

I actually have a really interesting comment to make about this one. I went away for 3 weeks on a work placement for college and my parents were left to look after my 2 leopard geckos who live in a vivarium on the shelf below my TV. I always use the TV on an evening but its at normal volume and NEVER loud. But obviously with me being away i wasn't using the TV. My lizards were fine the first week I was away but the second week they become really flighty and scared and my parents couldnt pick them up so they decided to put the TV on on low on a night and sure enough they settled down and became calm again after a week or so. So I figure my leo's associate the noise of the TV with someone being in the room and someone being in the room could potentially mean food and they obviously enjoy the thought of getting food etc. 
Just something for people to think about when they say TV is bad for reptiles cos this has proven the total opposite.


----------



## EchoOfTheGecko (Sep 18, 2011)

Thats really interesting actually
My dog is always happier when watching tv
he comes to watch the footy and top gear (real lad) all the time and he loves it, he even wags his tail when we sing the tune ^^
So I am going to see how it goes and if it doesnt go well I will move him/her onto my dressing table which isnt big enough really but it will be fine I suppose


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

funily enough Chinese water dragon loves the tv I moved his viv last week so he has only got a slight view ov it but he has found a good spot with an almost perfect view,and when he gets let out he makes a bee line for my centre speaker in front ov my tv and just sits and stares.He really enjoyed Dr who this evening but he can't stand x factor.....lol


----------



## EchoOfTheGecko (Sep 18, 2011)

stungy said:


> funily enough Chinese water dragon loves the tv I moved his viv last week so he has only got a slight view ov it but he has found a good spot with an almost perfect view,and when he gets let out he makes a bee line for my centre speaker in front ov my tv and just sits and stares.He really enjoyed Dr who this evening but he can't stand x factor.....lol


I missed doctor who :'(
and i watched x factor and it wasnt fun
tulisa was wearing a black dress with pulled up black socks and nike trainers ... FASHION :lol2:


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

I wouldn't put a leo anywhere near a tv. 

Quite a while ago now our female leos could smell our male (we think) and started producing infertile eggs so we moved our males viv across to the other side of the room not too far away from the TV.

He freaked out. We though it was cos of the move so left him for a few weeks to settle but he never did. He wouldn't eat, wouldn't come out of his moist hide etc etc. So we moved him into a different room and he was totally fine again. 

The only thing I can put his change in behaviour down to is the noise from the TV. 

We don't have it loud but it was enough to scare the living day-lights out of him.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I see no problem with it really... though the computer _and_ the TV could be a bit excessive.
I've got my AFT almost right next to my TV, there's maybe a gap of a foot between them, and the TV is on quite late into the night (not too loud though)... Panya has no problems with it whatsoever! :2thumb:
Saying that, my crestie doesn't like my laptop :lol2:
It's down to the individual really... give it a go, and if the leo appears to be affected by the TV/computer, consider relocating the viv.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

EchoOfTheGecko said:


> Well I wouldnt be looming, its a pretty big desk... and i dont have my tv loud.. I neveer really use it ... and my pc is ... well its a pc I only use it for here youtube and fb... I might post up a picture and show the space


just seen your website. and im sorry but you need to SLOW down. Your Gonna Wreck your reputation before youve started. ive been there and ive learnt so remove that website now, as it will only wreck your name. 

be patient and dont rush learn about how to care for one reptile then in another year buy another and start to breed.

also YOU DO NOT MAKE MONEY!


----------



## Sam M (Sep 17, 2011)

leopardgeckomad said:


> just seen your website. and im sorry but you need to SLOW down. Your Gonna Wreck your reputation before youve started. ive been there and ive learnt so remove that website now, as it will only wreck your name.
> 
> be patient and dont rush learn about how to care for one reptile then in another year buy another and start to breed.
> 
> also YOU DO NOT MAKE MONEY!


I have to agree, have you even got/cared for a Leopard yet? You might find it doesn't suit you at all...let alone take on the job of breeding, buying and selling. You need to make sure you have this down to an art form before you even consider getting money and customers involved, what happens if you mess up really bad? You can't turn around and say "Sorry, only been doing this a few months"

Get your Leo, love it and learn from it, and in a years time MAYBE, maybe start trading in them.


----------



## xgemmax (Jul 12, 2011)

Sam M said:


> I have to agree, have you even got/cared for a Leopard yet? You might find it doesn't suit you at all...let alone take on the job of breeding, buying and selling. You need to make sure you have this down to an art form before you even consider getting money and customers involved, what happens if you mess up really bad? You can't turn around and say "Sorry, only been doing this a few months"
> 
> Get your Leo, love it and learn from it, and in a years time MAYBE, maybe start trading in them.



I have just seen the website too and I am shocked, on the for sale bit it has avaialble from spring next year, surely a baby bought as christmas wont be ready? 

sounds like you are just getting into leos to make money. 

I am going to buy some more leos, as i want to learn as much about them and different morphs etc before I even consider breading, as others have said you dont even have one yet. I am actually quite upset at the thought you only want it to make money :bash:


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

I hadn't even noticed you had a web site. Wow. You don't have a leo and your've set up a 'business'.

You are aware that making false claims about a business is illegal? For example you've written "leopard geckos is our main sell but we sell lots of other geckos". You've never sold a gecko, you don't even own a leo. That comment is therefore ILLEGAL.

Plus your grammar on there is terrible.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I haven't seen the website but I have been concerned at the overzealous speed that you are going at this . I know 13 yr old kids are impatient but its not right that you are dishing out advice when you haven't even got any experience to call on yourself , and you only get experience from being hands on and owning and learning along the way. Like the other posters have told you , you will alianate yourself from members before you even get your leo if you carry on like you are. By the time Xmas comes you may even have gone off the idea .


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I have just seen the website due to a member sending me the link and its shocking that you are claiming to have leo`s available for sale and that you are a business. You want to remove that ASAP Before you get into trouble and it will end up getting your parents being involved due to your false advertising which is against the law.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you need licenses and official documentation to create a 'business' like this as well.

Small scale breeding groups can get away with selling a few offspring without a license but what you're trying to start needs the proper papers. And as Welsh Dragon says, you're false advertising dude. 

I'd take it down before you get in a world of trouble


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

EchoOfTheGecko said:


> I am asking a pretty good question (In my opinion)
> I want to know if its safe to put my leopard gecko next to my computer AND my tv [one either side]
> with only a few inches/centimetres away from the tv and computer...
> let me know
> and thanks :2thumb:


My viv is a few centre metres away from my tele and i have a surround sound system with my ps3 n that connected and shes fine with the noise, and when i get her out she just sits on my hand and stares at tele so i shouldnt see it as being a problem


----------



## EchoOfTheGecko (Sep 18, 2011)

leopardgeckomad said:


> just seen your website. and im sorry but you need to SLOW down. Your Gonna Wreck your reputation before youve started. ive been there and ive learnt so remove that website now, as it will only wreck your name.
> 
> be patient and dont rush learn about how to care for one reptile then in another year buy another and start to breed.
> 
> also YOU DO NOT MAKE MONEY!


Sorry it isnt my website and this account it my friends old one :blush:
Its just up there for him ... I will tell him to remove it as he only made £50 last year anyway -
thanks for your concerns


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Why has it got the same user names as you if its your friends??


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

So your friend joined in September 2011(edit: a week ago) and then gave up on the forum and donated the profile to you and you have just not bothered to remove your friends picture from the avatar or change the sig?

R-i-g-h-t

If there's one thing that'll piss people off on here more than a terrible w-site it's a terrible liar


----------



## Sam M (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations Sir, your credibility has been lowered to Zero. The "it's my friends/brothers acc." line has been around longer than you've been alive.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

Dude, a 'you're right guys, I'm not ready for this, maybe in a year or so' or a 'yeah I didn't know about the legal stuff' or even a 'screw you guys I'm doing it anyway' would go down better than blatant lies


----------



## xgemmax (Jul 12, 2011)

So how come the sig was only put up a few days ago? You must have added it, you put a piccie of your self. You joined up sept 2011 and your friend gave it to you? The same friend who wants to put a gecko and BD together? :whip::bash:


----------



## Sam M (Sep 17, 2011)

Have a serious chat with your parents to make sure you know exactly what you're getting yourself into.

And if you do still get a gecko, don't get a baby that is dependent on you for everything.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

right can i please enlighten the OP.

please listen!

i am only 17 years old, i started keeping leopard geckos when i was 6. i started of with one as a pet, and then i researched for 2 whole years before i even bred them. then i got 3 more females and bred them and all was succsess and yes it was amazing but I DIDNT RUSH!. i then wanted to further my knowledge so i researched and started working closely with my local vet.

also to add i had some biggest problems ie geckos going ill and my reputation went downhill. but i was ok. so i put the past behind and got to a point where i had 50 adults and were breeding succsessfully however, i have now TODAY given them all up and sold them on due to the fact i need to focus on College, my driving and MY LIFE atm.

i have 11 years of breeding reptiles, and i have learnt from my own mistakes however my reputation hasnt been very well. 

i also have a reliable Vet that was on hand anytime i needed anything so health issues wernt a serious problem. 

please OP stop trying to make a big name for yourself in a matter of days! you will find you will end up in the gutter, and please i have been there and it aint good, oh and to remind you, changing your username WILL NOT work.

a good reptutation means taking things slowly!!! and researching for about 3-4 years prior to jumping into breeding and even then it aint a success.

you dont have to breed to have experience.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

leopardgeckomad said:


> .....
> please OP stop trying to make a big name for yourself in a matter of days! you will find you will end up in the gutter, and please i have been there and it aint good, oh and to remind you, changing your username WILL NOT work.
> 
> a good reptutation means taking things slowly!!! and researching for about 3-4 years prior to jumping into breeding and even then it aint a success.
> ...



Couldn't have put it better mate


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

My cresties are watching Predator as we speak! Lol they aren't near the telle thou! Must be Arnies voice!


----------

